# T5 bulbs choices for planted tanks with fish



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Geismanns. Mid-day and aquaflora combo.


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Freaken nice!! Wats the kelvin on them... Do u inject Co2 ? Wat kind of substrate do u have and wat ferts.. Great job.. 
Anyone have ideas ..


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

I'm using two giesemann midday, they're 6k and put out a nice light.


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Coo.. I have full spectrum day lightroom 7000k with a 10000k bulb.. Doesn't seem to be working out ok... Algae is growing some plants are turnin yellow.. Wondering if I should limit the light exposure..


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Any one more input or questions


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

EROD714 said:


> Coo.. I have full spectrum day lightroom 7000k with a 10000k bulb.. Doesn't seem to be working out ok... Algae is growing some plants are turnin yellow.. Wondering if I should limit the light exposure..


Why do you believe the bulbs are the issue? There are many things I would question before I assumed the bulbs to be the problem.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

I use a 6500k and a 10k. Or double 10k. Works great for me 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

what kind of algae? and are you dosing? When the leaves turn yellow do they get holes in them before yellowing?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

The more u vary the bulbs, the broader ur light spectrum will be, it will also look more natural.
I run a ge startcoat, a geiseman midday, and aquaflora, and a wavepoint red which is really more purple

Geisemann has great bulbs but if u use their bulbs alone, ur tank will look green.


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for ur comments everyone .. 

Jcgd: I'm assuming it's my lights bc I have one t8 light strip that i switch out with different bulbs at different times.. (everything was handed down) and though I bought new bulbs I wasnt as inform as I am today.. Wat other key thingQ should I looking at ?

Derek: do u see any difference at all between the two.. Like on spectrum lighting, alge and plant growth, and do have the lights elevated a couple of inched depending on wat lights u have on? 

Onekraz : I'm getting green algae on the glass and comes back within a week.. Also get gray - purple hairy algae on the leafs.. When the plants turn yellow they don't have holes.. Just turn yellow and and die.. I does now.. I'm using aquarium comprehensive ferts and Co2 that I picked from petsmart 

Hb D : so if I mix the lights around it'll improve on my spectrum. Are u mixing all four lights at the same time or alternate between times.. How are the plants reacting to it.. Are they growing nice. Nice leafs and long stems.. Were is a good place to check these lights out? 

Thanks everyone for ur time again.. Everyone comments helps me out and others who view this post.. Thanks again


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

I've used two midday in my tank look like white light =], hagen power/gro bulbs looks a little bluish in the front almost pinkish in the back. Maybe my middays looks goof because im comparing them to hagen ???


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

That could be iron deficiency or magnesium. I had the same thing happen in my tank with low iron. Was also told that no magnesium would cause the plant not to absorb iron properly. I got some iron pellet from aquariumplants. are the bulbs sitting on your tank or do you have it suspended.. may be high lighting.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Its hard to say if plants respond better. They grow fine with all 6500k bulbs. 

The colors reflected back are more rich. Plus fish loof more vivid as well. The fish are really the whole reason i have the tank anyways..

From left to right.ge starcoat. Geisemann aquaflora. Wavepoint red which looks purple. And geisemann midday which looks most green


My tank grows great on all 6k ish bulbs or varied bulbs but varied looks better and it appears the plants are growing better. This is just speculation
Lights are the driving point though. If u have decently bright lights. Mastering co2 is the key for healthy happy plants anyway


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

can you post a picture of how they look on the tank?(nvm you have a link) you think a ge 9375k will help my red stand out more? I just google 6500k/10k vs 6500k/9375k and the 2nd combo looks better. not so washed out.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Only difference i see is how my eyes perceive the colors of the tank. I prefer the crisp white of 10k to the yellow look of 6500. Both grow plants fine

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

The link in my sig does the tank no justice. Ill try to get a better shot tonight.


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Onekraz: Thanks for ur input on ur light set up.. Helped out a lot with a better understanding .. As for my lights and plants.. I do have my lights on the rim of the tank .. And have them on for 12 hours followed by 12 hours of darkness .. Could this be causing a lack of nutrients for my plants .. Should dose more often ( magnesium / iron ) or suspend my lights a couple of inches.I'll post a pic of my tank after work .. . Thanks again for all the info.. 

Hb B : thanks for the pic.. Put it into perspective on how the setup shoul be .. I have considering t5 ho with 4 lights gives diversity and a plus on the fish looks.. Thanks again for the info bro.. Oh are those all 6k lights and do have them suspended.. I do think I have high lights so I shoul be dosing extra co2 right?


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hb-B .. Nice tank bro .. Plants look healthy and the lightin looks great.. I'm using fluorite as subtrate as well.. Do u think u can plant hair grass in fluorite wanted to add some on the for ground .. So the Co2 canister gives a big help.. Maybe I should make Co2 yeast and see if it work on mine .. Thanks bro nice tank..great job


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

flourite is out. aquasoil in
hairgrass grows fine in watever
it grows slow in my 10 gallon ultra low light shrimp tank, with a standard gravel substrate. ioly fert that tank once per week IF i remember 

yes my light is suspended. it is hung so that the bottom is 10 inches above the tank
the starcoat is a 6500k. the geisemann is a 6k. the redwave and aquaflora, i couldn't tell u what kelvin they are. just their names Co2 is a must if u are gonna run medium to high light.. high light even more so!


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

Just try raising your lights 20g long is a bit shallow. I have my lights hanging 6inches above my tank. On my 29g


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

*my tank*


----------



## generalpetres (Sep 28, 2011)

im running giesemann blue+ 12000k and a ge starcoat 6500k


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

I failed to get a shot last night. Grocery shopping had to happen. Ill try and remember tonight.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm running two AquaticLife 10k, 18w t5ho bulbs with my AquaticLife 20" set up. I'm using 3 layers of window screen to help tame the light (per Hoppy's reco). 

Thinking of getting new bulbs, as mine are nearly a year old (daily 8hr photo period) and want to try out the 6500k bulbs. 

Should I get these bulbs? 
• (1) 18" 18W 650nm Pink Roseate
• (1) 18" 18W 6,000°K

If so, should I remove a layer of the window screen? The set up sits on the mounting legs, on top of the tank, about 3" above the tank, and a total of 12" above the substrate. Running DIY CO2 right now, might go back to a pressurized set up again in the near future. Dosing NPK on M/W/F and Micros on T/Th, Iron on W.


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

haha no rush BS I like that before teardown pick. I can see through the glare, Plants all have color in them. I'm getting a 3x24 catalina I think I'll a ge 9375k with my two middays.


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Generalpetres : how's that working out for u.. How those the lighting looking in the tank.. How te plants reacting to the light..


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Full tank and equipment shot and tank shot

all plants are closed for the night, i turned the lights on for a picture

take in mind. pictures taken with a phone. coloring is HORRIBLE. i've misplaced my camera
in the left corner there is a huge bush of ludwigia repens and plain red ludwigia growing. ludwigia cuda is next to the right, followed by ludwigia glandulosa. next is persicaria sao paulo single stem then rotala colorata due for a huge trim the persicaria kawagenoeum. front minddle is blyxa and then to the right hygro araquaia, crypt wendti then a fre crypt i have not idea where it came fom and some DHG in the mix
front is starogyne repens comming back from a horrible melt


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice!! .. Wats kind of subtrate is that


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Ada aquasoil. Wonderful stuff. Not really neccessary though. Plants dont grow any better with it in my opinion. But i can forget to dose nutrients and it will take up the slack.
Easy to plant with as well


----------

